# VB goes undercover to win Surry Hills Craft Beer Festival



## McFeast (23/12/14)

[SIZE=10pt]Is this legit? was it their stock VB, surely not![/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]http://www.betootaadvocate.com/uncategorized/vb-goes-undercover-to-win-surry-hills-craft-beer-festival/[/SIZE]


----------



## motch02 (23/12/14)

They must have made a killing running that piece of Satire if there's still links floating about.. It's a satirical website

Not real!


----------



## Florian (23/12/14)

McFeast said:


> Is this legit?
> http://www.betootaadvocate.com/uncategorized/vb-goes-undercover-to-win-surry-hills-craft-beer-festival/


No


----------



## manticle (23/12/14)

Read some of their other articles, then ask the question again.


----------



## McFeast (23/12/14)

Lol figured as much. This is what happens when you just click a link. Cheers lads!!


----------



## Mickcr250 (23/12/14)

I have had so many people tell me about this and thinking its legit. I really don't get why there are so many of these satirical news sites now its not really funny its just dumb


----------



## Blind Dog (23/12/14)

I've had people tell the tale to me a number of times. Even had someone claim to have been at the competition, tried the stuff and loved it.


----------



## dent (23/12/14)

"Swill" beers often win at the Perth Royal Beer Show - Tooheys New got gold in the Australian Lager category in 2012 for instance.


----------



## buckerooni (23/12/14)

I would love to see a similar thing (but for real) at an audiophile convention - throw in some low/mid fi with fancy hi-end equipment. one of the biggest snake oil industries out there, here's one of my favourites: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-Dedicated-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B000I1X6PM


----------



## VP Brewing (23/12/14)

If I brewed one of the beers that they apparently beat, I would quit brewing.


----------

